# Solved: Adobe Reader update installation error



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm trying to install Adobe Reader update 7.0.8 and continue to receive Error 1327. Invalid Drive G. *I have no drive G* but it repeatedly tries to install to that drive.

I tried downloading the full Adobe Reader 7.0.8 and got the same error.

The installation program, unlike most I have seen, doesn't give a choice of where to install the program.

Current Adobe Reader is installed on C:\Program Files\Adobe\ACrobat 7\Reader\AcroRd32.exe and is version 7.0.7.142

Any ideas on how to get the update to install to the proper location would be appreciated.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Bump


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

try uninstalling the old one first. then go get the download and install.

http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

One simple way would be to open *Adobe Reader* from the start menu, click on *Help*>* Check for Updates now*.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

imidiot said:


> try uninstalling the old one first. then go get the download and install.


And if it still tries to install to the G drive I won't have the reader at all. I'm a little leary of that approach. Any suggestions around that problem.



Augie65 said:


> One simple way would be to open Adobe Reader from the start menu, click on Help> Check for Updates now.


I tried that and nothing happens.

Thanks for the suggestions though. I do appreciate your ideas


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Check this solution from Microsoft Support. It is for an Office installation, but it could apply to your problem. Just check the registry entries for the invalid G listing to see if present. If you make a change, create a system restore point before you do.


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Augie65, that fixed it. There were three "G" file entries. None of them were important so I just deleted the folders, then deleted the registry entries. Problem solved.

It always amazes me that I can find solutions for others but can't find them for my own problems. Thanks again.


----------

